# Indigo & Cheesus



## lollypop0x (Aug 31, 2010)

For Christmas, I got two six week old female mice. I called them Indigo & Cheesus. They are very friendly and love to be held. Unlike rats, I've found that they love to hide a lot in their tanks, so I have supplied them with lots of old kitchen roll tubes and fluffy bedding which they love. I have wanted to get pet mice for a long time after having pet rats. I am even thinking of getting some more mice but this time lighter coloured. Although, I do have my hands full with four rats, a hamster and two mice!

Do any of you have any experience of caring for mice?

PS - Indigo is the brown one & Cheesus the black one.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

They are extremely adorable  
I am no mouse care expert, but I have owned my share of mice in the past and their overall care to me, is something like caring for ratties. Of course their health and diet are different, but as for cage set up and things that they enjoy in their cage is like the same. Mice seem to be a little more shy and take more time to warm up then ratties I have owned and don't seem to like human attention as much, but then again that can all depend on the mouse itself. 

Here is a rather helpful site to get you started:
http://www.afrma.org/rminfo1.htm


----------

